# pasó de ser un deporte elitista a ser un deporte de masas que en la actualidad practica...



## jessicagregori

Hola a todos:

Intento expresar la idea de que un deporte pasó de ser un deporte elitista, que sólo practicaba poca gente y era de clase alta, a ser un deporte de masas que en la actualidad practica una gran parte de la población.

Mi intento es: ... ging vom elitären Sport zum Massensport, der heuzutage bei viele Leute getrieben wird.

Gracias,


----------



## Spharadi

Veremos que dicen los germanohablantes. Mientras tanto te sugiero lo siguiente:
...ist vom elitären zum Massensport geworden, der *heut*zutage von vielen Leuten *be*trieben wird. 
Una observación estilística:  *Massensport = von vielen Leuten betrieben* (como ves es una redundancia).

Saludos.
Spharadi


----------



## GNK

Hola,
dein Satz drückt bereits gut das aus, was du sagen willst. Aber bestimmt gibt es noch weitere Meinungen.




jessicagregori said:


> Mi intento es: ... wurde vom elitären Sport zum Massensport, der heuzutage von vielen Leuten getrieben wird.


----------



## Spharadi

Ich hätte gedacht, dass man "heutzutage" sagt; und im diesen Fall sollte es nicht heissen "... von vielen Leuten betrieben wird."?   
Grüsse.
S.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ja, _heu*t*zutage_ ist korrekt. Über "treiben" vs. "betreiben" denke ich im Moment noch nach.

Allgemein sagt man normalerweise "Sport treiben": _Viele Menschen treiben keinen Sport._

Und doch kommt mir die Formulierung hier, in der Passivkonstruktion, etwas ungewöhnlich vor. Andererseits finde ich viele Google-Einträge damit. Ich denke also, dass "der von vielen Menschen getrieben wird" verwendet werden kann. *)

Noch eine stilistische Anmerkung: In einem Aufsatz oder Sachtext würde ich immer eher von _Menschen_ als von _Leuten_ sprechen. Das Wort _Leute_ ist eher umgangssprachlich. Es gab einmal eine Diskussion im Deutschforum über dieses Wortpaar.

* * * * * * *

*) Edit: Jetzt ist es mir klar, glaube ich: Ich würde hier doch "betreiben" sagen, weil es nicht um die Redewendung "Sport treiben" geht, sondern um etwas Spezifisches: "Ein Massensport, der..."

Und in einem solchen spezifischen Fall würde ich immer "*be*treiben" sagen.

Mein Vorschlag, unter Umgehung der Probleme :
_... entwickelte sich vom elitären Sport zum Massensport, der heutzutage von vielen Menschen ausgeübt wird._
_... ewurde vom elitären Sport zum Massensport, den jetzt große Teile der Bevölkerung ausüben._
_... entwickelte sich vom elitären Sport zum Massensport, der jetzt von großen Teilen der Bevölkerung ausgeübt wird._


----------



## GNK

Hola,

heu*t*zutage ist natürlich richtig. Diesen Tippfehler hatte ich überlesen.

Über "*ge*trieben" oder "*be*trieben" hatte ich auch nachgedacht. Beides ist wohl möglich, jedoch mit unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.

Nachträglich denke ich jedoch auch, dass "betrieben" hier vorzuziehen ist.

Saludos


----------



## jessicagregori

Vielen Dank an euch alle, es hat mich sehr geholfen.
Und Entschüldigung für die Verspätung


----------

